
Intel’s Thunderbolt 2 Doubles Bandwidth, Enabling 4K Video Transfer & Display - protomyth
http://blogs.intel.com/technology/2013/06/video-creation-bolts-ahead-%E2%80%93-intel%E2%80%99s-thunderbolt%E2%84%A2-2-doubles-bandwidth-enabling-4k-video-transfer-display-2/
======
jamesbrennan
This seems like interesting timing - hopefully the announcements at WWDC are
taking advantage of Thunderbolt 2. This might be what Apple was waiting for to
update the ageing Mac Pro.

~~~
protomyth
"Thunderbolt 2 is currently slated to begin production before the end of this
year, and ramp into 2014"

I sense some more waiting.....

------
wcfields
"Thunderbolt 2 promises even more boutique external hard drives, external
docks, and monitors. The best part is that they will be twice as expensive as
the already expensive Thunderbolt 1 peripherals."

------
prudhvis
hopefully they release proper specs for the linux kernel team.

